# soulevé (soulever une question / un doute)



## Luis_A

Hola, 
¿Qué sentido tiene esta expresión: "Mais les questions soulevées, qu' elles tiennent à la..."?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## tatius

Luis A, cuanto más contexto, mejor.

Con lo poquito que nos das, yo lo traduciría por: "Pero las preguntas provocadas / suscitadas". Pero habría que ver cómo queda en la frase final.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No es una expresión en sí.  Significa: las cuestiones planteadas

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## tatius

¡Ah! Perfecto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re. buenas noches,

Mandé la respuesta sin haber visto la de Tatius y creo que tiene razón:


> Pero habría que ver cómo queda en la frase final.


 
"Planteadas" es muy neutro, que se puede utilizar en cualquier contexto (por ejemplo en un informe técnico), las propuestas de Tatius son válidas en contextos (cuestiones de socieda por ejemplo) que quizá puedan parecer más conflictivos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Luis_A

Perdón por la demora, pero tenemos un desfase horario importante...
Les copio el contexto (siento que sea un poco largo)
"En matière electorale, ils ne sont certes pas juges des mêmes scrutins. Le Conseil constitutionnel apprécie la validité des élections des députés et des sénateurs, de l'élection du Président de la République et des référendums. Le Conseil d'Etat juge en appel les élections municipales et cantonales, en premier ressort les élections régionales et celles des représentants francais au Parlement européen.
Mais les questions soulevées, qu'elles tiennent à la capacité de l'electour, au déroulement de la campagne ou du scrutin, à l'élegibilité des candidats, son les mêmes"
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Luli30

Nueva pregunta​ 
Hola,
De nuevo pidiendoles ayuda... Hoy no debo tener el cerebro bien conectado...
¿Cómo dirían "soulever" en el sentido de "soulever une question" o "soulever une problématique"? 
Estoy con una frase que ya tiene un problema en sí, pués dice:
"lors des ateliers de reflexion, voici les problématiques que rencontrent les groupes"
Me parece que no se puede "rencontrer une problématique", como sí se puede "rencontrer un problème". Por eso me parece mejor usar algo como "soulever". Pero esta palabra en español me escapa!

AYUDA!


----------



## Paquita

Plantear una pregunta/un problema?????
rencontrent = se les plantea a los grupos ?????????,


----------



## totor

O también *suscitar* un problema.


----------



## Marlluna

Creo que Paquit& tiene razón: plantear una pregunta. Sin embargo, yo diría "plantear una problemática" (por ejemplo, plantear una problemática diversa, en el ámbito de...)


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo con las dos chicas.
...he aquí los problemas que se les plantean a los grupos
...he aquí la problemática que se les plantea...
En francés problématique no tiene porqué estar en plural.


----------



## Luli30

Si, la verdad que cuando lo dicen ustedes parece evidente!
Muchas gracias a los cuatro.


----------



## Anniriel

Nueva pregunta​
Hola, la verdad no sé como podría traducir esto.

Aquí va el contexto:


"Le groupe technique *soulève le problème* de la continuité des assurances personnelles (assurance vie, assurance pour emprunt bancaire) et professionnelles."

Esto hace parte de un informe del ministerio de salud y solidaridad francés ​
"Rapport technique sur la création d’une capacité d’intervention médicale humanitaire au Ministère de la Santé et des Solidarités" publicado en "la documentation française"

Muchas gracias ​


----------



## Vromski

Hola Anniriel,

Yo diría espontáneamente: "[...]plantea el problema de la continuidad [...]".

Tourlou!


----------



## Annetta29

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola!!!

Como se traduze al español:

"Bien des problèmes qui intéressent notre comission *soulèvent la question* de l'intégration des migrans dans la société"

Gracias!! 

Anna


----------



## chlapec

Una posibilidad: *"sacan a relucir el tema de..."*


----------



## Dai_Yan

soulever une question, locution :Poser une question, provoquer une discussion.

-* plantear la interrogante *


----------



## mesie

De acuerdo con "plantear". Por otra parte, para la frase _"rencontrer" une problématique_ yo diría "tropezar con un problema". Ese "rencontrer" se usa frecuentemente en esa forma en Francia.


----------



## GURB

Hola
soulèvent la question= *plantean la cuestión*


----------



## Muy.effer

No estoy seguro que se el significadode est frace.

Merci pour vos doutes soulevés et en réponse recevez les éclaircissements suivants.
Mi intento, gracias por vuestras duda, le acraro lo siguiente: 
Sin embargo, veo que no he tenido encuenta las palabras "*Soulever"* ni "*recevez"*

Gracias
ME


----------

